# HS1132 - Foot Pedal Height Adjustment Slipping



## Mase (Nov 30, 2014)

I have a 16 year old HS1132, which I've owned since new, where the height adjustment has started slipping. It's in excellent shape, stored indoors, and only used about 10 to 12 times per season. 

The problem: When I raise the handles and click the footpedal into its lowest position, shortly after engauging the drive (either with or without the auger in motion) the right side will slip out of that position... and quickly pull the left side out and then both click into the second position. 

What I've done: i've checked all of the fasteners associated with the footpedal, and all are tight. I've checked that the springs are both attached. I've made sure there is no debris interfering with the slots in the footpedal. All of these are fixes which I found in other threads while searching the forum.

Help: does anyone have any other suggestions that I can check out. I wondered if the springs had lost some tension, but my local service shop assured me that they have never seen those springs go bad. They indicated that may be the slots could be worn. But in looking at them, they don't appear to be, especially when comparing the left side to the right side. 

Does anyone have another suggestion that I could try? I'm curious what the shop manual might say about adjusting footpedal tension, but I do not have one available to me. 

Thank you for all your help! 

Rich
Breckenridge, CO


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

There are notches stamped out in the foot peddle, each has a slight curve to them that locks into the bushing that goes through them, kind of hard to explain without pictures, I have a disassmebled foot peddle at work, I can post pictures tomorrow. 


Basically those notches wear down or sag due to weight, especially with the heavier machines, over time. Best thing to do is to take the peddle off, knock them up a bit using a hammer and a punch. I had to do that with an HS1132, works fine now.


----------



## Mase (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you JnC... your procedure worked great... it is now holding in the lowest position.


----------



## Mase (Nov 30, 2014)

I took some photos as I went through the procedure... but unfortunately my post count is too low to publish them. How many posts do I need to have in order to include photos?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Mase said:


> I took some photos as I went through the procedure... but unfortunately my post count is too low to publish them. How many posts do I need to have in order to include photos?


I believe you can post picture right from your first post as long as you use copy and paste or go through "manage attachments".

If you are trying to post pics using links it won't work until your 16th...? post...


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Mase said:


> I took some photos as I went through the procedure... but unfortunately my post count is too low to publish them. How many posts do I need to have in order to include photos?


I would like to see those pics to see how you fixed it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 26, 2017)

Same problem on my HS928 machine. Tried new springs but didn't fix the culprit. Drilled holes on the pedal and snowblower mount in order to be able to put double springs on each sides. Did solve my problem. The pedal is working like new.

Hearst ON
Canada


----------

